# DivX sur Itunes => Ipad



## privateryan (10 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai quelques films de mon mariage qui ont été faits en format .avi, je souhaiterai pouvoir les lire sur mon Ipad. J'ai parcouru le forum mais n'ai pas trouvé de solution, est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?

Merci d'avance.

Bonne soirée


----------



## nikomimi (11 Mars 2012)

Tu telecharge un player alternatif genre AV Player HD, qui coute pas bien cher, et qui lis les formats avi sans soucis enfin du moins les avi divx, et en + tu n'auras même pas a passer par Itunes pour faire le transfert, sa peut se faire en wifi. Et c'est très rapide genre chez moi un épisode de série de 400mo met 2mn a se charger.

Si tu ne veux pas débourser de fric, tu convertis tes fichiers avi en mp4 avec des logiciel gratuit genre format factory sous windows.


----------



## privateryan (11 Mars 2012)

Merci AV est très bien en wifi par contre je n'arrive pas à faire les transferts via usb, comment faire ?

Merci


----------



## wath68 (11 Mars 2012)

Comme l'a dit nikomimi :


nikomimi a dit:


> tu convertis tes fichiers avi en mp4 avec des logiciel gratuit genre format factory sous windows.


Ou Handbrake pour Mac.

Tu ne précises pas si tu es sur Mac ou Windows.


----------



## privateryan (11 Mars 2012)

je suis sur mac mais j'ai acheté Av et j'aimerai pouvoir faire les transferts en USB qui sont je pense plus rapides qu'en wifi

Merci


----------



## nikomimi (11 Mars 2012)

J ai jamais essayer par usb mais normalement il te suffit de glisser ton film dans l appli AV sous Itunes.


----------



## wath68 (11 Mars 2012)

Handbrake.
Tu choisis le format de sortie (pour iPhone, iPad, Apple TV, etc...), ensuite il ne te reste plus qu'à glisser le fichier converti dans iTunes et le synchroniser avec l'iPad.


----------

